# I smoked a motorcycle yesterday



## Penny’s Model <3 (Sep 30, 2018)

I didn’t mean to, promise! I was on a street with four lanes. I was in the No 3 lane, but I knew less than a block away, the lane to my right would merge into mine. I just wanted to beat the person in that lane. 

Unbeknownst to me, a motorcycle was straddling between the Nos. 1 and 2 lanes. When I took off, I smoked him and he was shocked. You could see his disbelief by his gestures. 

So he starts gunning his engine, so I had to step it up! When I realized I was doing 66 I backed way down. He passed me, hooting and hollaring and giving me air high-fives. :-D

I bet he buys a Tesla!


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

Penny's Model <3 said:


> I didn't mean to, promise! I was on a street with four lanes. I was in the No 3 lane, but I knew less than a block away, the lane to my right would merge into mine. I just wanted to beat the person in that lane.
> 
> Unbeknownst to me, a motorcycle was straddling between the Nos. 1 and 2 lanes. When I took off, I smoked him and he was shocked. You could see his disbelief by his gestures.
> 
> ...


Absolutely loving the acceleration of mine, and I'm only LR RWD, can't imagine what a P3D would do.


----------



## Mosess (Sep 13, 2018)

Penny's Model <3 said:


> I didn't mean to, promise! I was on a street with four lanes. I was in the No 3 lane, but I knew less than a block away, the lane to my right would merge into mine. I just wanted to beat the person in that lane.
> 
> Unbeknownst to me, a motorcycle was straddling between the Nos. 1 and 2 lanes. When I took off, I smoked him and he was shocked. You could see his disbelief by his gestures.
> 
> ...


Now chase him down and give him your referral code. lol.

I have smoked Audi's, Porsches, Corvettes and many others who'd never expect to be left so far behind by little blue car with some weird 'T' on the trunk lid. They always just look at me pissed off and frantically showing me the middle finger as I laugh. I dont know what it is about Atlanta drivers and the middle finger. Do they really think it bothers me, or are they just trying to be funny?.


----------



## Knight rider (Oct 4, 2018)

Johnston said:


> Absolutely loving the acceleration of mine, and I'm only LR RWD, can't imagine what a P3D would do.


Is it really that quick off the start? I just enjoy the acceleration and never really think it would beat a motorcycle. I have the LR RWD, did a 'burnout' the first week I got it home, was expecting to be thrust into the drivers seat, don't think I got that. Or maybe I was expecting too much?


----------



## Mosess (Sep 13, 2018)

Knight rider said:


> Is it really that quick off the start? I just enjoy the acceleration and never really think it would beat a motorcycle. I have the LR RWD, did a 'burnout' the first week I got it home, was expecting to be thrust into the drivers seat, don't think I got that. Or maybe I was expecting too much?


I did a test drive with the LR RWD and it was indeed not so quick. My own is a LR AWD and it is quick. Where it has most of its power and will really throw you back in the seat is going from ~20-30mph to by the time you look at the screen you're going way too fast. Very often the crazy slow-pokes (a bunch of schmucks) in the left lane get caught off guard by how quickly I am able to swerve around and ahead of them. Many of them will intentionally try to hold a speed with a car in the middle lane to prevent others from passing but when a spot opens up the TM3 AWD is just too fast for them to even react.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Johnston said:


> Absolutely loving the acceleration of mine, and I'm only LR RWD, can't imagine what a P3D would do.


The P3D is almost an exact match for my 1000 cc Ducati ST4s both terms of 0-60 mph times and the 1/4 mile. But that is with a 145 lb. tester on the Ducati with perfect clutch, throttle and body positioning. With my 220 lb. body on the Ducati, the P3D will beat it every time. All you have to do with the Model 3 is floor it, it's very consistent. To get a 3.5 second 0-60 on the Ducati it's necessary to keep the front tire just skimming the pavement. Lift the front tire more than a couple of inches and it's all over, the P3D wins again (even with a 145 lb. rider).

I never in a million years thought I would own a car that could accelerate faster than my Ducati. But I do. And it runs on batteries. Wow!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I have my Model 3 Performance in for some work, and they gave me a Model S P90D (with the older Insane mode - not Ludicrous) as a loaner. Supposedly, the P90D with Insane can go 0-60 mph in 2.8s, so it should be faster than a 3P, which takes 3.2s. But my butt-o-meter thinks that the P90D isn't quite as quick. I took the whole family for a ride later, and they all agreed that it didn't seem as quick.

I think the main difference is that the P90D bites really hard when starting from a standstill, while the 3P applies the power a bit more gradually at first. Then once you get above ~20 mph, the 3P actually pulls harder that the P90D. I'd love to see some real data comparing the two to confirm this theory of mine.


----------



## BostonPilot (Aug 14, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> The P3D is almost an exact match for my 1000 cc Ducati ST4s both terms of 0-60 mph times and the 1/4 mile. But that is with a 145 lb. tester on the Ducati with perfect clutch, throttle and body positioning. With my 220 lb. body on the Ducati, the P3D will beat it every time. All you have to do with the Model 3 is floor it, it's very consistent. To get a 3.5 second 0-60 on the Ducati it's necessary to keep the front tire just skimming the pavement. Lift the front tire more than a couple of inches and it's all over, the P3D wins again (even with a 145 lb. rider).
> 
> I never in a million years thought I would own a car that could accelerate faster than my Ducati. But I do. And it runs on batteries. Wow!


That's interesting... I have a CBR1000RR and I see 0-60 speeds of between 2.6 and 2.9 on the web... haven't timed it myself... 1st gear tops out at 60 so it's all about the launch. There's about 50 motorcycles listed here that have times faster than 3.0 seconds including some 600cc and 750cc bikes, so I wouldn't suggest you race for pink slips with some random kid on a sport bike!

Your point about the weight of the driver is a good one - you and I weigh about the same and so I'm not going to see the 0-60 time of a teenager on a litre bike... ;-)

Since you bring up bikes, it's interesting to talk about fuel efficiency. I get about 45 mpg if I'm just cruising around town... and about 15 when I'm having fun. It's faster than the M3P+, but only by a little bit - 177 mph (the brand new ones are 186 mph) vs 155 (governed) on the M3P+. I've only had the M3P+ up to 135 so far... and it felt fine. The only thing at high speed is that if you are expecting the normal regenerative braking, you'll be surprised... there's so much energy at those speeds that the regen feels very mild - very much like on a cold morning when regen is limited. The other surprising thing that other people have mentioned is how aerodynamically clean the car is... My Subaru STi decelerated fairly quickly when you got off the gas at 150 mph... the M3P+ just... coasts... 

Fun times to live in!!!!


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

When superbikes go electric, gonna be like speeding bullets on the road.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Johnston said:


> When superbikes go electric, gonna be like speeding bullets on the road.


As PNWmisty says, an electric motor allows for much better, more precise traction control, and thus it's so much easier to have perfect launches in an electric vehicle. Bikes are already traction-limited, so I don't think the acceleration will get much greater - it's just going to be much easier to launch one perfectly.


----------



## BostonPilot (Aug 14, 2018)

I don't think it's right to say that bikes are traction limited.. at least not sport bikes. Mine is pre-traction/stability controls and the tire never spins during launch. For the weight of the vehicle and the rider, the tire is huge and made of very sticky rubber. You may only get 5,000 miles out of a set of tires, but damn there's a lot of traction. Like pnwMisty said, really the issue is not lifting the front wheel.

It's an interesting question about how much 0-60 speeds in the M3P+ is because of the rubber/traction control, or is it a power limit of the battery/motors?


----------



## rucnok2 (Nov 25, 2018)

Mosess said:


> Now chase him down and give him your referral code. lol.
> 
> I have smoked Audi's, Porsches, Corvettes and many others who'd never expect to be left so far behind by little blue car with some weird 'T' on the trunk lid. They always just look at me pissed off and frantically showing me the middle finger as I laugh. I dont know what it is about Atlanta drivers and the middle finger. Do they really think it bothers me, or are they just trying to be funny?.


They're no.t being funny........they're indicating you're Number One! 😂


----------



## Mosess (Sep 13, 2018)

rucnok2 said:


> They're no.t being funny........they're indicating you're Number One! 😂


Haha, I'd love to think so (strokes the ego).


----------



## Jaywlker (Oct 20, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> The P3D is almost an exact match for my 1000 cc Ducati ST4s both terms of 0-60 mph times and the 1/4 mile. But that is with a 145 lb. tester on the Ducati with perfect clutch, throttle and body positioning. With my 220 lb. body on the Ducati, the P3D will beat it every time. All you have to do with the Model 3 is floor it, it's very consistent. To get a 3.5 second 0-60 on the Ducati it's necessary to keep the front tire just skimming the pavement. Lift the front tire more than a couple of inches and it's all over, the P3D wins again (even with a 145 lb. rider).
> 
> I never in a million years thought I would own a car that could accelerate faster than my Ducati. But I do. And it runs on batteries. Wow!


I also had a Ducati, and loved its speed and nimbleness. But my M3 Performance... whoah, baby!!! That car is INSANELY quick!!


----------



## Mike_in_NY (Dec 10, 2018)

I like to think my manhood is proven by letting my wife have the fastest car in the garage*

* To about 120mph


----------



## Anesthesia Adam (Jul 19, 2018)

Had similar situation with a Harley last month one early morning going into work. He looked utterly shocked cranking his throttle ever harder while I sipped my coffee


----------

